# Nadias in the ER



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG im freaking out!!! 

So last night once i got home from work, my mom informed me that Nadia had had an accident and had diarriah....so i thought okay, whatever she probably ate something that upset her tummy, since shes so small if she eats anything other than her puppy food, she gets loose stool....well later in the night before bed time, she went again...and i noticed that it was yellow, and very watery? and almost mucus like....but more water than mucas.... so i thought hmm maybe its from her shots, becaus eshe had just gotten the last two of her shots and they told me to watch because she may have diarreah being how small she is.... so im at work today and my mom just called me...and she was freaking out asking which vet i had been taking her to. i guess when my mom went in to grab her from getting out of the shower she wasn't moving, and wouldnt wake up...and my mom thought she was dead...... so they got her to the vet and now my poor baby is hooked up on iv's and they say she has an infection!!...aww im crying my eyes out. its horrible and the vet said that there is gonna be major health issues because she is just to small they re weighed her when they brought her in and shes under a pound at 3 months.... aww i just dont know what to do i love the little thing so much already!!!!


Does anyone know a good pet insurance plan?? because i know i want to keep her but theres no way i could afford it without one.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll be praying for poor little Nadia. Please keep us posted!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

so my mom just called they are keeping her over night, she still is in a weak state and they said she is in critical condition im going over after work they are getting a room ready so i can sit with her for a while. aww i dunno what to do im so upset.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about little Nadia... I can't imagine what you are going through. Have they figured out what caused her condition yet? I will be thinking of you and your angel. Keep us posted please


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

OMG! My thoughts and prayers are heading your way. ((((hugs))))


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. We're thinking of you and sending positive thoughts about your chi baby, Nadia. Get well soon, Nadia.

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you and Nadia.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm so sorry i hope nadia pulls through! please keep us updated!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH NO I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))) to you and Nadia, Please keep us posted.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry that Nadia is so sick. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

I am sure little Nadia is going to be fine......sending all the positive energy I can to you,.......peace

Linda


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no...bless her little heart! The little one's can be so delicate and fragile in all aspects. I will keep her in my prayers and please keep us updated.


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Nadia! Me and Tippy will keep your sweet little chi in our thoughts and prayers and hope for a fast and full recovery!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She's in good care now so let just hope she pulls through and they can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OW no I'm sorry about your little one. Sending all good thought for her. She well make it thro.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry! We will pray for baby Nadia! Please keep us posted. And just alittle tid bit of info, it is very possible for a baby that small to make it through something like this. My Tink was only 8 oz and made it through parvo. So have faith and pray, as we all will. Don't give up on her!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

OMG how sad :'( ! she is in my thoughts and i am sending all my positivity and strenght to her, 
She will make it ! 


(about pet insurance pet plan is the best, but i have never seen/heard of a pet insurance that will cover illness straight away normally there is a 2week waiting period and after that there covered for illnesses)

Please keep us updated on her !

and i know it may be hard but try to be strong for her when you visit, let her know that you believe she can get through this, all the best

Hugs to the both of you! xox


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

how is nadia? i'm praying for you and her recovery.
Please Lord be Nadia as she struggles through this time of need. Wrap your loving arms around her and give her your healing strength. Please Lord comfort and guide Nadia's mom during this trial. May God bless you and keep you. Amen.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We are praying for this little one..be strong !!! 

My pet insurance is a wellness plan through Banfield, covers visits and a discount on everything else, meds, injections, treatments, tests etc. 

Maybe with some hydration, nutrients and antibiotics Nadia be turning the corner. Please keep us posted, we are all heere for you.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope she's doing better......big hug..


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

We are all praying for her, i also have banfield it is with petsmart


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry, Please give us an update asap!!! Praying things are ok!!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh so sory to hear this 
I hope she pulls through.
Stay strong, you are both in my prayers, sending lots of hugs your way x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Whatever must you be going through!! my best wishes to you both 
god bless


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I am terribly sorry to hear Nadia is sick! Praying for you and her and your mom.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow so sorry for this happening. i hope she recovers quickly so sge can get kisses from you again


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

How is Nadia today? Any updates?


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about little Nadia. I hope everything is getting better. SinBchis is right, her little Tink just had her first birthday and she was pretty sick when she was really little. Wishing you all the best. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope little Nadia recovers quickly, have you any news on her? Our thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

We're still praying for little Nadia!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone have any news about Nadia ? She is one my mind all day. No news is not very good.....I'm going light a candle. Please if anyone has heard please update us.


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Nadia has been on my mind all day too and I've found myself coming back to this thread often today hoping to see an update with good news.

Until then, we will continue to pray for Nadia and send out positive and healing energy to her and her Mommy.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way, It sounds like they will take good care of her! Good luck hun!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

thank everyone so much for having baby nadia and me in your prayers!!! Just an update, she is home with me now. They kept her over night on a drip , and a drip for an antibiotic. They said that she has some sort of infection, but cant really say where because shes to fragile to do any tests on. It could be an upper resperatory or an intestinal infection, which they are guessing its intestinal because she has such bad diarreah. I'm just so glad to have my baby home. when i went to visit her yesterday in the ER she didn't even have the strength to get up it made me cry. it was horrible, but the little angle as soon as she heard my voice tried so hard and perkd her head up and gave me a little kiss....im so happy to have her home now and thank you everyone for giving her your prayers.!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so glad that shes home with you now!!!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I wanted to give you guys some pictures of the baby girl. shes still weak, but is doing so much better. Shes just sleeping here with me so i took 2 pictures!!! as you can see she has her fur shaved off on both legs from the IV. once again i cant explain how grateful i am for everyone who said a prayer.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh the little love. I came home from work and rushed to the computer to see how she is. I'm so glad she's home with you now. I'm sending all my get well vibes your way and will continue to pray that she will be running and playing again soon. You can tell she sure loves her mummy. We're all her for you. Rochelle. xoxoxoxo


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

thank you so much.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

oh thank goodness. i'm glad she is doing better.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank goodness that she is home with you! Give her a puppy kisses from us. 

You said they didn't do any tests on her but did they test her runny stool for Intestional Giardia? http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2107&aid=739 That is what TinkerBella has when she was a puppy and we almost lost her. Took 3 rounds of deworming & antibiotics to get rid of it but now she is perfect.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

You have been very brave ! I am so happy this morning to hear this news. Nadia is a very lucky and well loved little pup. The candle of Our lady Guadalupe is still burning here.

We are all sending our best wishes to such a sweet girl.


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

Whew.........that is a relief. Am so glad she is home again. Kiss her for me!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

poor little baby  i'm SO glad she's home with you now, i'm sure nadia is happy to be back home with you also. i know how it feels to see your baby weak and out of sorts, when bam was sick a month ago i was completely distraught - it's hard to see your otherwise hyper and happy little dog weak and sick. anyways i'm sure nadia will feel 100% in no time. i'm so happy she's doing better!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I am glad to hear she is back home with you. Did you clean all her toys? I would have, just in case...


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm sooo relieved she's home!! I agree with cocopuff - Holly had giardia too, and it took 3 rounds of meds to get rid of. I also agree with washing all of her toys and blankets and everything, just to be on the safe side. And of course, plenty of kisses all day long to help her get better


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

This is such a great news. I'm so happy she is home now and in your loving arms. The worst is over now. Thank god. 
Give her lots of hugs and Kiss from me and Chico.


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh bless your sweet little darling Nadia! I'm so happy to hear she is home and recovering! That's where the heart is! We will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers and send all the positive and healing vibes we can muster Nadia's way... xoxo


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It's good news to hear Nadia is home and recovering. Bella, Lina, and I send get well wishes and lots of hugs to Nadia.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh bless her little heart! Im so happy for you that she's back home! It must have been agonising seeing her all weak and on drips 
Sending you both lods of hugs and hoping little Nadia feels better soon, looking forward to seeing more pics of her when she up and well again


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad to hear shes home again, wishing her well!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Nadia is back home. I hope she feels better very soon. Sending you both tons of hugs!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

So glad to hear that Nadia is doing better now. Can't wait until she's all better. I'll keep you two in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Aww bless her.. I can't imagine how scared you must have been 
I'm glad she's home with you now. She'll be in my thoughts and prayers as well, I hope she makes a full recovery soon!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

I am so glad she is home , i hope she is going to be ok keep us posted


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww poor baby nadia! I wish you and Nadia all the best and will pray for a speedy recovery. ((hugs))


----------

